# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyến mãi đặc biệt mừng ngày Nhà giáo Việt Nam tại Galina Hotel & Spa

## biennhatrang

Trung tâm tắm bùn và spa Galina Mud Bath & Spa (Số 5 Hùng  Vương, Phường Lộc Thọ) được biết đến là khu tắm bùn khoáng duy nhất ngay  trung tâm thành phố và là khu spa sang trọng tại Nha Trang. Với thiết  kế không gian thiên nhiên sống động với hang động thạch nhũ, cây xanh,  vườn treo, Galina Mud Bath & Spa từ lâu đã được xem là điểm đến lý  tưởng để tận hưởng những giây phút thú vị cùng bạn bè, người thân và gia  đình với những trải nghiệm mới lạ khó quên.
Nhân ngày hiến chương Nhà giáo Việt Nam 20-11, để tỏ lòng biết ơn các  thầy cô giáo - những người đã mang tâm huyết, trí tuệ, không quản khó  khăn, gian khổ để cống hiến cho sự nghiệp trồng người, Galina Mud Bath  & Spa trân trọng gửi đến cho các Quý Thầy Cô món quà đặc biệt thay  cho lời tri ân sâu sắc:
Giảm ngay 30% tất cả dịch vụ tắm bùn và spa
Giảm ngay 10% dịch vụ ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn Galina 4 sao
Theo đó, giá dịch vụ ngâm tắm bùn khoáng nóng trong dịp này chỉ còn từ  175.000 đồng/khách, bao gồm trọn gói dịch vụ: ngâm bùn khoáng nóng, xông  hơi khô/ướt, ngâm hồ Jacuzzi, ngâm hồ massage chân, ôn tuyền thủy liệu  pháp, vui chơi trong hồ bơi, miễn phí đồ tắm, khăn tắm, nước suối… Giá  vé ăn sáng buffet tiêu chuẩn quốc tế tại Khách sạn 4 sao Galina Hotel  & Spa sẽ chỉ còn 108.000 đồng/người.
Chương trình diễn ra từ ngày 15 đến hết ngày 25-11-2014 - đặc biệt dành  cho các đoàn thầy cô giáo (ưu tiên các đoàn đặt lịch trước), các cá nhân  hoặc tập thể có giấy giới thiệu của các đơn vị, trường học.
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: 058.3529998 hoặc 0918889077
Galina Mud Bath & Spa – Số 5 Hùng Vương, Phường Lộc Thọ, T.P Nha Trang
Website: www.galinahotel.com.vn – Facebook: www.facebook.com/GalinaMudBathSpa

Click this bar to view the full image.

----------


## biennhatrang

*Beerfest-vn Restaurant Nha Trang*
Hãy đến với Beerfest-vn để trải nghiệm các hương vị beer tuyệt hảo.

Nhà hàng Beerfest-vn hân hạnh mang đến cho quý khách chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt:

1. Miễn phí 1 ly bia 300ml cho mỗi khách từ 10h00 đến 18h00 hàng ngày.
2. Tặng 2 ly bia 300ml khi khách hàng gọi món sườn cừu nường.
3. Tặng 1 lít bia cho khách hàng với hóa đơn từ 2.000.000 vnđ trở lên.
(Chương trình này không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ tết)
Nhà hàng Bia tươi Beerfest-vn - số 34 Trần Phú, Vĩnh Nguyên, Nha Trang
Để đặt chỗ hoặc biết thêm thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 0919 292 809 (Mr. Thành)

----------

